# Гемангиома



## Мария К (23 Июл 2010)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 28 лет.
В июле месяце на КТ была обнаружена гемангиома в теле Th10 позвонка. Образование достаточно крупное 19на17на20мм. Как я понимаю, основным и по сути единственным действенным методом лечения является вертебропластика (прошу прощение, если неточно употребляю термин), которая проводится при сильных болях либо при угрозе перелома позвонка.
Сильных болей у меня на данный момент нет, возможно появилось некоторое "ощущение" или слабые боли в области позвонка.Но барышня я мнительная:blush200::blush200::p поэтому возможно это психосоматический эффект.
Собственно вопросов у меня два. Поскольку гемангиома достаточна крупная как не пропустить тот момент, когда НАДО оперировать, дабы избежать перелома позвоночника? И, поскольку, вертебропластика относительно новая методика, существуют ли данные о состоянии больных после данной операции через 5-7-10 лет?
Огромное, спасибо.
 С уважением, Мария.


----------



## Lari_k (23 Июл 2010)

Мария, у меня она больше, и я  когда пришла к неврологу с МРТ,  она надолго задумалвсь, а потом сказала. у меня таких больных не было, и послала меня в институт Бехтерева к профессору Скоромец (младший) извините не буду искать сейчас инициалы, просто есть старший (папа) и младший (сын), но тоже заслуженный . 
 Вот я Сейчас жду ответа от форума,  у меня выложены все предыдущие, а сейчас  новый рентген есть.
 Или всётаки надо новое МРТ? Это вопрос к специалистам...


----------



## Анатолий (24 Июл 2010)

В большинстве случаев гемангиомы являются так называемыми диагностическими находками при проведении исследований по поводу других заболеваний позвоночника.   Обычно диаметр гемангиом тел позвонков не превышает 1 см. Чаще всего выявляются кавернозные и капиллярные гемангиомы. Кавернозная гемангиома имеет крупные тонкостенные сосуды, которые разделены узкими рядами эндотелиальных клеток и наполнены кровью. Капиллярная гемангиома характеризуется  такими   же, но несколько более мелкими сосудами.

В большинстве случаев лечение гемангиом не проводится, так как очень часто они являются сопутствующей диагностической находкой при наличии иного заболевания. Активные действия предпринимаются только тогда, когда доказано, что гемангиома является клинически значимой, так называемой «агрессивной» гемангиомой. 
Ранее для лечения гемангиом проводилось лучевое лечение. 

Сегодня методом выбора лечения гемангиом тел позвонков является черескожная  пункционная вертебропластика - заполнение полости опухоли цементом с целью укрепления тела позвонка. Процедура выполняется под местной анестезией под рентгенологическим или КТ – контролем.


----------



## Мария К (26 Июл 2010)

*Lari_k*

А вас она беспокоит? есть боли? Если не сложно, после консультации расскажите, что сказал доктор? Меня больше всего волнует как не пропустить тот момент, когда начнется перелом позвоночника из-за нее.

*Анатолий*
Огромное спасибо за ответ.
Если вам не сложно ответьте все же на поставленные вопросы.

1. Активные действия предпринимаются только тогда, когда доказано, что гемангиома является клинически значимой, так называемой «агрессивной» гемангиомой. 
Как определить, что гемангиома стала клинически значимой?

2. Существуют ли данные о состоянии больных после данной операции через 5-7-10 лет?

Огромное спасибо.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (31 Июл 2010)

Начну с ответа на второй вопрос - вертебропластия активно применяется более 10 лет, данные есть даже в свободном доступе в интернете.
Ответ на первый вопрос будет еще проще - вертебропластия как метод "профилактического лечения" гемангиом используется только на просторах бывшего СССР. Основную нагрузку в теле позвонка несут его стенки, поэтому наличие гемангиомы его не ослабляет.
Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Основную нагрузку в теле позвонка несут его стенки, поэтому наличие гемангиомы его не ослабляет.


Передайте пожалуйста это Вашей массажистке, и продолжайте пользоваться и дальше ее услугами.

По поводу "шипов" - это не причина, а следствие болей! Поясню - в нашем организме в местах хронического воспаления происходит отложение солей кальция, которые на рентгене выглядят как шипы. Их наличие говорит, что процесс уже застарелый. Но мешать посадке цветочков шипы не могут, так что лечите боли в спине без оглядки на рентген.


----------



## Анатолий (4 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов  aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## KVS40 (23 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Начну с ответа на второй вопрос - вертебропластия активно применяется более 10 лет, данные есть даже в свободном доступе в интернете.
> Ответ на первый вопрос будет еще проще - вертебропластия как метод "профилактического лечения" гемангиом используется только на просторах бывшего СССР. Основную нагрузку в теле позвонка несут его стенки, поэтому наличие гемангиомы его не ослабляет.
> Будьте здоровы!



Поясните пожалуйста, какие тогда методы применяются на западе?  
Гемангиому 9 мм  можно считать опасной? Или их принимают во внимание если есть боли? А, как отличить от чего боль? К примеру у мення гемангиома в теле L5 и протрузия L5-S1. Бывали боли , но проходили. Сейчас вот чего то затянулись.


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Сен 2010)

KVS40 написал(а):


> Поясните пожалуйста, какие тогда методы применяются на западе?



Дык я ж не на Западе, а на Юге! :prankster2:
А если серьезно, то ответ на Ваш вопрос сможет дать только врач, посмотрев и пощупав, сделав анализы и обследования. Все без исключения консультанты форума постоянно пишут - найдите грамотного врача, не занимайтесь самолечением, а тем более лечением по интернету!
aiwan


----------



## KVS40 (23 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Дык я ж не на Западе, а на Юге! :prankster2:
> А если серьезно, то ответ на Ваш вопрос сможет дать только врач, посмотрев и пощупав, сделав анализы и обследования. Все без исключения консультанты форума постоянно пишут - найдите грамотного врача, не занимайтесь самолечением, а тем более лечением по интернету!
> aiwan




Я и не занимаюсь самолечением. Просто только сегодня узнал , что такое гемангиома и как её лечат. Пока только известные три метода и нашел во всем инете. Пункционная вертебропластика получается самая продвинутая, да и цемент только западный. Но нашел несколько отзывов , что и это не помогло. Ясное дело , все индивидуально и врачи и клиники бывают разные. 
Т.к. мне диагноз гемангиома поставили , то я и пытаюсь понять чего можно ожидать в дальнейшем. 

А мжет и порекомендуете 100% грамотного ,хорошего врача?:p


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2010)

KVS40 написал(а):


> А мжет и порекомендуете 100% грамотного ,хорошего врача?:p



Я посоветую. Доктор Попов.


----------



## kobi (23 Сен 2010)

KVS40 написал(а):


> А мжет и порекомендуете 100% грамотного ,хорошего врача?:p



Москва,подмосковье-др. Ступинaiwan




Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я посоветую. Доктор Попов.



Не Москва и неподмосковьеaiwanyahoo:drinks:


----------



## KVS40 (23 Сен 2010)

У меня север Подмосковья. В Израиле не был.


----------



## Доктор Попов (25 Сен 2010)

Приезжайте, у нас хорошо!!! yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2010)

Не уежайте, у нас тоже будет хорошо!aiwan


----------



## KVS40 (26 Сен 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Приезжайте, у нас хорошо!!! yahoo



Пока паспорт оформляю. Мне вот интересно, а как у Вас цены? У меня такое впечатление , что у нас здесь дороже. К примеру МРТ от 150$ за сектор. Про МРТ 3 Тесла , вобще молчу.
Может к Вам лечиться ездить дешевле обойдется?

Вы же наверное не будете назначать гомеопатию по цене 50$ за баночку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2010)

А зачем в Израиль, если 





> ...вертебропластия как метод "профилактического лечения" гемангиом используется только на просторах бывшего СССР.


.
Другого лечения гемангиома не требует, только наблюдения.
Ехать надо по делу, тогда и результат будет хорошим.

Цены, в три раза выше, с той лишь разницей, что не назначат не нужного, например лечения гемангиомы.


----------



## KVS40 (27 Сен 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем в Израиль, если .
> Другого лечения гемангиома не требует, только наблюдения.
> Ехать надо по делу, тогда и результат будет хорошим.
> 
> Цены, в три раза выше, с той лишь разницей, что не назначат не нужного, например лечения гемангиомы.



Согласен с Вами. Ехать для лечения туда конечно не собираюсь, туристом можно.
 Просто сейчас у нас легко можно попасть или к некомпетентным врачам или туда где просто разводят на деньги. Хотя во втором случае и врач может быть хорошим и грабить не захочет , но в фирме так принято , а он там работает.  

То , что Вы отвечаете на форуме людям говорит о том , что Вы настоящий врач с большой буквы. Не каждый будет тратить свое личное время на помощь другим.

Я все быстро схватываю и понимаю. По поводу гемангиомы я все понял. Надо будет сделать повторное МРТ через год и пока не париться об этом. Хотя осадок есть , тем более я сделал МРТ только части позвоночника, а что там в остальном неизвестно.
Понял так же в чем разница МРТ 0,3 Тесла и 1,5 Тесла. Сам снимки посмотрел, впечетляет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2010)

Туристом и я собираюсь, нало посмотреть на землю Обетованную, пока виза свободно.
Да, и доктор Попов обещал израильской водкой угостить (но это только для докторов, а то введем доктора в растрату), но это уже на следующий год.


----------



## Доктор Попов (30 Сен 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Туристом и я собираюсь, нало посмотреть на землю Обетованную, пока виза свободно.
> Да, и доктор Попов обещал израильской водкой угостить (но это только для докторов, а то введем доктора в растрату), но это уже на следующий год.



Док, у нас сезон только начинается, воздух уже охладился до +30, море +25 Красное, +30 Средиземное, +35 Мертвое - самое время на повышение квалификации выбираться!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2010)

Спасибо. Думаю, лежа на Батумском пляже.


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Окт 2010)

Тоже неплохо!


----------



## gali (22 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Передайте пожалуйста это Вашей массажистке, и продолжайте пользоваться и дальше ее услугами.
> 
> 
> Извините, не поняла. Вы хотите сказать, что при гемангиомах можно делать массаж пораженного отдела позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Ноя 2010)

Вы нас правильно поняли, именно это мы с доктором Ступиным и хотели сказать.
Будьте здоровы!


----------



## gali (26 Ноя 2010)

А баня, ванны, грязи и т. п. не противопоказаны? Почитала мед. литературу и везде высказывается запрет на массаж и тепловые процедуры при гемангиомах. 
Что означает -  «агрессивная» гемангиома?


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Дек 2010)

Видимо мы с Вами читаем разную литературу.


----------



## gali (6 Дек 2010)

Литература, которую я читала, конечно "для чайников". Врачи, с которыми пришлось консультироваться в один голос говорят тоже самое : нельзя массаж, грязи, баню и гимнастика очень облегченная.
К тому же рекомендуют склерозирование лучевой терапией, чего на самом деле делать очень не хочется.
От вас впервые услышала, что можно делать массаж. Про грязи, баню вы так и не ответили.

Подскажите, какую литературу можно почитать, чтобы иметь правильное представление об этом заболевании.


----------



## Doctor Yurov (6 Дек 2010)

Гемангиома относится к доброкачественным образованиям, а они являются относительным (а не абсолютным) противопоказанием к физиотерапевтическому лечению (к которому относя массаж, прогревания и т.д.), по-этому, в литературе и не рекомендуют лечиться где попало и у кого попало, страхуются. 
Таким образом, массаж делать можно, только с умом!


----------



## bogdan_anna (20 Июн 2012)

Подскажите обязательно ли удалять гемангиому или можно её как-то вылечить? Про методы лечения особо нигде не читала, поэтому пришла к выводу удалять гемангиому так: *****  Помогите советом


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая  Правила форума.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (20 Июн 2012)

Удалить гемангиому можно только хирургически, это весьма неприятная операция, поскольку обычно сопровождается кровопотерей. Однако в подавляющем большинстве случаев никакого лечения гемангиома не требует вовсе - ни консервативного, ни оперативного.


----------



## Маргарита М (14 Сен 2012)

А как происходит доказательство "агрессивности" гемангиомы? вот у меня подозрения чисто по ощущениям и по методу исключения, что запросто гемангиомы мне боль дают. А как это доказать врачу?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (14 Сен 2012)

Нужно МРТ в динамике делать. Через год повторить снимки


----------



## Маргарита М (16 Сен 2012)

Спасибо. Но этот год еще протянуть надо, если боли не стихнут. Все равно ж искать как-то буду, в чем причина.


----------



## Геля (13 Янв 2014)

Добрый день! В позвоночнике у меня обнаружили гемангиому. Есть также межпозвоночные грыжи. Собираюсь в санаторий с радоновыми ваннами. Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли применять лечение радоновой водой и грязями, а также физиотерапевтические процедуры?


----------



## Жаннат (13 Янв 2014)

Геля написал(а):


> Добрый день! В позвоночнике у меня обнаружили гемангиому. Есть также межпозвоночные грыжи. Собираюсь в санаторий с радоновыми ваннами. Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли применять лечение радоновой водой и грязями, а также физиотерапевтические процедуры?


В этой теме , выше, уже ответили на ваш вопрос. Почитайте


----------



## seabee (25 Авг 2015)

Что то я ничего не нашёл про родоновые ванны.в этой теме,выше.


----------



## хом (6 Июн 2018)

Я сейчас на дневном стационаре, делают электромассаж, опухоль уменьшается,  мрт показало 0.5см. Да и боли заметно затупили.


----------



## Yulka96 (8 Фев 2021)

bogdan_anna написал(а):


> Подскажите обязательно ли удалять гемангиому или можно её как-то вылечить?


А может ли гемангиома рассосаться сама? Осенью в грудном отделе находили 1 см, врач говорил что надо зацементировать как стихнет эпидемия, в мае буду повторять мрт


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2021)

@Yulka96, этот вопрос лучше адресовать @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> @Yulka96, этот вопрос лучше адресовать @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15


Нет. Но и операцию делать не надо.


----------



## vbl15 (9 Фев 2021)

Yulka96 написал(а):


> А может ли гемангиома рассосаться сама? Осенью в грудном отделе находили 1 см, врач говорил что надо зацементировать как стихнет эпидемия, в мае буду повторять мрт


"Рассосаться" не может. Цементировать не надо. Оставьте ее в покое. Отнеситесь к ней, как к маленькой "родинке" на позвонке.


----------



## О. (3 Мар 2021)

vbl15 написал(а):


> "Рассосаться" не может. Цементировать не надо. Оставьте ее в покое. Отнеситесь к ней, как к маленькой "родинке" на позвонке.


Как хорошо что есть этот форум, что можно получить информацию от грамотных врачей. В моем случае тоже, один из ведущих нейрохирургов нашего города, очень настойчиво уговаривал меня на цементирование, угрожая переломом позвонка в любую секунду. Отстал только после слов, что нет у меня на это денег😂, хорошо что накануне этих уговоров нашла здесь вменяемую информацию по поводу гемангиом .


----------

